# Speedball Orange Soda W. Wariwck, RI paper label



## RIBottleguy (Mar 1, 2016)

I have always liked the 3-color Speedball ACL soda bottles, and was delighted when a collector sold me one with a paper label!  It's not perfect, but you never see them!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2016)

Very nice indeed. 

I love paper-label stuff.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 1, 2016)

Paper is King!!!!....I mean I love my ACl's but when you get a paper label to go with it's so nice. So are there other flavors from this bottler in paper?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2016)

Probably when you see all these.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 1, 2016)

Canadacan,
Warwick Club (initially Warwick Bottling Works, then Warwick Club Ginger Ale Co.) was probably the most successful bottler in the entire state.  They are known for (no surprise) their ginger ale.  Speedball was their orange soda, and they also had a club soda.  They eventually partnered with Pepsi-Cola circa 1940.  Their Pepsi ACLs are around, but the paper ones are rare.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 1, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 1, 2016)

Are there any Warwick Bottling Works paper labels around? Congrats on getting that one into your collection, it's always a great feeling hey!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm not sure how accurate this information is, but it might help those who are not familiar with the companies ...

Warwick Bottling Works:

The Warwick Bottling Works were bottlers in Arctic, Rhode Island. The Warwick Bottling Company was listed in Arctic Centre from 1902-1911. It was owned by James E. Wood in 1906. The company was first called Warwick Bottling Works in 1913. It was on Shippee Avenue in 1916-17. They were at Pond and Shippee Streets in 1922. They were bottling Orangeade in 1922. In 1927 they were also bottling Coca-Cola. They were at 108 Pond Street from 1930-33. The company became the Warwick Club Ginger Ale Company around 1930.

Bottles: (1902-1933) Clear Blob, BIM Crown, ABM Crown, Deco Soda







Warwick Club Ginger Ale Company:

The name of the Warwick Bottling Works changed in 1929-30. It was officially changed by 1934. In 1936 the company was located at 108 Pond Street. Fred Clarke was the owner. They also bottled Coca-Cola and Orange Crush at the time. In 1940-43 they were bottling Coca-Cola, Orange Crush, and Pepsi-Cola. In 1944 they were only bottling Pepsi-Cola. In 1942-47 they had a location on Weaver Avenue in Newport. In 1948 the V & L Distributing Company was at that location. They had a location on Boone Street in Narragansett in 1943-1963. They had 84 Employees in 1960. It was last listed in 1968. In 1971 only the Pepsi-Cola Metropolitan Bottling Co. Inc. was listed.



Bottles: (1930-1968) ABM Crown, Deco soda, ACLs, Seltzer


----------



## Eric (Mar 2, 2016)

Love the paper labels.. amazing it has survived this long.. great piece for the collection. Congrats!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

RIB

Is there a date on your paper label Speedball bottle? Because 'Speedball' was trademarked in 1939, it seems kind of late/odd they would use a paper label. Of course, that sort of thing occurred and is not unheard of. 


[Speedball Trademark - 1939]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

Regarding various flavors for Warwick Club, these are some type of inventory cards ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> Are there any Warwick Bottling Works paper labels around?



I'm also curious if there are any Warwick Bottling Works paper labels? I looked around but could not find one. But I did find several of these embossed bottles that appear they could easily have had a paper label on the smooth side ...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll vouch for the info you found online because it came from my blog lol.  The Warwick Bottling Works labels are much harder to find than the Warwick Club Ginger Ale labels, which seem to be everywhere (at least for the quarts).  Here's an example a friend of mine has.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow! Super Cool! It appears the label on the left is placed over the embossing. 

And what about the date for your paper label Speedball?


----------

